# Software para el diseño de antenas



## ANFERAS (Jul 3, 2008)

Si me pueden ayudar a averiguar que software libre existe y donde lo puedo conseguir se los agradeceria


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jul 5, 2008)

que tipo de antenas ? microondas ? RF?  te refieres ala parte fsica de la antena como tal ? o al circuito eletronico rlc o tanque de la antena ? que cosa ?


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2008)

¿Para? Depende de lo que quieras diseñar, pero si es una antena relativamente simple, se calcula a mano con fórmulas.

Te digo que programas yo no conozco ninguno.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.zero13wireless.net/wireless/Antenas/yagi.exe

Ahi tienen algo. Saludos

Y mas: http://www.ve3sqb.com/


----------



## nfsrules (Sep 29, 2008)

Te envio un link a una pagina con una excelente calculadora de los parametros tipicos de un receptor parabolicos, saludos
http://www.satlex.de/en/beamwidth-params.html?diam=0.6&band=ku_band


----------



## ToxicTower (Sep 30, 2008)

Hola, bueno en la universidad ocupabamos el 4 nec2 con este programa puedes ver los perfiles de radiacion de tu antenha y colocar cuantos elemntos se te antoje, es bien simple el programa pero igual hay que tener en cuanta las ecuaciones para saber mas o menos cual es la antena que vas a crear y cuantos elementos va a tener esta.

Aca el link
http://home.ict.nl/~arivoors/


----------



## nfsrules (Sep 30, 2008)

Quisiera simular una antena parabolica offset, y en el programa que nos recomendastes no aparece ningún ejemplo de antenas pde esa clase, es posible simularla con ese programa?, tanto la offset como primary focus. Gracias


----------



## ToxicTower (Sep 30, 2008)

No lo se yo simulaba antenas Yagi con eso y dipolos, como tu pregunta era simular antenas no pense en parabolicas, pero si quieres simular antenas directivas para ver factibilidad de enlace deberias probar con el radio mobile.

Yo actualmente estoy diseñando un enlace para una empresa y me resulto muy bien con ese programa, si tienes mas información de como simular antenas parabolicas avisame en una de esas me sirve igual a mi.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 30, 2008)

mira aqui tienes unos cuantos ,,, el unico que yo use es el j pole ,,revisalos tal vez te sirvan


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 30, 2008)

Bueno....si con esos datos no diseñas una antena....pues mejor te haces carpintero...jejeje     

(es broma)


----------



## nfsrules (Oct 1, 2008)

Gracias por esos datos, les explico mejor lo que estoy haciendo, estoy diseñando un receptor parabolico offset, para banda Ku es para un uso muy especifico en cuanto a orientacion, frecuencia y polarización, pero no he logrado (en mis calculos) la ganancia deseada, ahorita estoy trabajando en base de 65cm de ancho, y 70 de alto por 7 de profundidad, no quiero exederme de estas dimensiones, aunque tengo valores de F/D, offset angle  y eficiencia bastante buenos,  no llego a 40dB de ganancia, alguna recomendación especifica?.


----------



## williams (Oct 4, 2009)

olas comunidad elestronica quiero saber si existe algin sofdware especializado para cada tipo de antena ? porfa


----------



## dp85 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola a todos
Tengo un problema al diseñar una antena que recepte las señales de la banda Ku o la C pero la antena no tiene que ser parabolica, espero que alguien nos pueda ayudar con alguna idea o algun diseño para la construccion

Gracias


----------



## mechazz (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todos , bueno yo quiero hacer una antena yagi para comunicarla con un walkie talkie de tal forma que me capte lo enviada por el walkie , pense en un dipolo pero dada que la frecuencia del walke esta entre 24mhz y 47 sale una cosa enorme de 3 mts , así que talves la yagi se la mejor solución pero no se ni como diseñarla ,si me dieran inf. sobre un software o algo o una mejor solución que la yagi , pues yo soy nuevo en esto , saludos y gracias


----------

